# St. Louis Police Officers Shoot, Kill Suspect



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

St. Louis Police Officers Shoot, Kill Suspect « CBS St. Louis

Just read the article for the full range of stupid. I'll add some commentary later. Thanks


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It looks like these Blacks don't think their OWN life matters, when you run with a stolen gun and point it at the police...... Good shooting by the cops, as most are way undertrained with firearms.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just don't understand the victim mentality. The men POINTED A GUN at the cops. They 100% asked for it. Society is better of with this perp dead.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Only shot one?? If we are going to have to go through this again make it worth while and get a dozen or two.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I can answer all your questions about the suspect.
suspect= came from north county
cops = came from south county
very easy isn't it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pointing a firearm at a police office is hazardous to everybody's health, especially your's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The idiots who ascribe to this culture and this "movement" (Black Lives Matter) which is based on a lie, are truly deficient, ignorant, evil and deserve the consequences of their stupidity.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Under the circumstances I would have shot him too. Black Lives Matter discredits itself by raging over indefensible acts of thugs. Their message is clear, if your black your entitled to kill or commit any other immoral/illegal act with immunity from the police or the justice system.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Point a gun at a cop expect to get one pointed back. Lets see - illegal weapons crack and pojnting a gun at another human - and they are protesting....? That is a special brand of stupid.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

From the article: Another youth down by the hands of police,” Dex Dockett, 42, who lives nearby, told a reporter. “What could have been done different to de-escalate rather than escalate? They (police) come in with an us-against-them mentality. You’ve got to have the right kind of cops to engage in these types of neighborhoods.”

??? What should the cops have done when somebody points a gun at them??? Deescalate? LOL. 

Black lives matter fantasy world:

Perp: points gun at cops.

Cops: Sir, kindly stop pointing that thing at us. It could go off you know. 

Perp: Oh ok. You're right. My bad. 

Cops: thanks. 

Restless Crowd: *cheering* 



Reality:

Perp: points gun at cops

Cops: Gun!!! BANG BANG BANG

Perp: ....... gurgle, wheeze,.....

Restless Crowd: WTF! Another youth taken by the evil cops! It's cause he was black! Black lives matter! Black lives matter! 


Arks lesson of the day: If you don't want to get shot by the cops. Don't point guns at them. It's simple really. Thanks.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> From the article: Another youth down by the hands of police," Dex Dockett, 42, who lives nearby, told a reporter. "What could have been done different to de-escalate rather than escalate? They (police) come in with an us-against-them mentality. You've got to have the right kind of cops to engage in these types of neighborhoods."
> 
> ??? What should the cops have done when somebody points a gun at them??? Deescalate? LOL.
> 
> ...


That would require a boatload more common sense than is typically common anymore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Update from St Louis; more protests last night;

PROTESTERS FILL STREETS in North St. Louis - Police Deploy Armored Vehicles - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are all primal uneducated A**HOLES. 
They remind me of the treed monkeys in the Duke movie Hatari
What are the cops supposed to do, suck up black fired bullets?
Someone points a gun at me, there are no negotiations, no dialogue, I draw and fire before I am shot.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have said it before and I will say it again. So many dumb asses........so very little time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the cops should have had their guns set to stun!
Nobody needs to have their guns set to murder.

sarcasm off


----------

